# PT 24/7 pro mag release switch



## geraldsdad76 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just bought a Taurus PT 24/7 Pro DS after years of owning Rugers. I am left handed so I have come to expect that I will have to modify my shooting with every gun, however, I switched my mag release to the right side of my gun so I can access it with my thumb but now I have to pull on the mag sometimes to get it to release. Not a huge problem but in a defensive situation that would be an issue. Any suggestions on how to fix this minor irritation?


----------

